# New aggressive rat behaviour toward humans



## little89 (Mar 27, 2016)

I am fostering two male rats and I just have a question about one of themy having new aggressive behaviour towards humans. Both boys have been very friendly but recently I have noticed more aggression between them (which I am assuming is more hormonal especially because we brought a new older rat into the home but not into the same group) But over the last week one of the boys has started attacking my wife an I for no reason. It is not play fighting - he latches on an digs his nails in and won't let go until he is sprayed with a water bottle or pulled off. He isn't scared or prior to and he shows no warning signs that I can tell. It is during his free roam time always but has occassionally shown a small amount of aggression in the cage when I put my hand in, but never bites. Out of safety we separated him from his brother as I have previously stated they were showing aggression towards another. Thoughts on me establishing me as the alpha again? Or possible reasons (I am thinking maybe pain or hormonal) he would be biting. Thanks


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

How old is he? If he is 18+ months (more or less) it could be a pituitary to or that is changing his personality. But most likely just hormonal. As you stated, it could be that he is in pain too. Would be neutering him an option for you?


----------



## little89 (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry he is 6 months. I think it might have to be neutering him. He started changing when a new male entered the house so maybe hormonal.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

little89 said:


> Sorry he is 6 months. I think it might have to be neutering him. He started changing when a new male entered the house so maybe hormonal.


I wouldn't neuter until you have tried immersion. There is a sticky on it in the behaviour section. Very useful for what you are describing. As for hormonal yes it could be. He is very young to have a PT though it is possible.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

6 months is very young for a PT although some rat lines are very poorly bred...It is most likely hormones. If you want to neuter him, better doing it now than in three months when there will be some learned aggression. However, you have time to try something else first.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Like J Animal said, try Immersion Training. Read the intro. It almost sounds like your rat is doing the same thing Rat Daddy describes with Fuzzy Rat. You're rat may be trying to establish himself as the alpha. Immersion Training establishes YOU as the pack leader.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-Guide


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not a fan of immersion training myself and also would recommend a neuter asap, as this behavior can end up being learned and is much harder to work through. A neuter takes away the hormones setting them off and they usually return to their sweet self in a few weeks.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> I am not a fan of immersion training myself.....


For me, Immersion Training, at least the way I interpret it, is 'speaking rat' with your rats. I've always had the best luck working with animals when I have some knowledge of how they communicate with each other. I've trained cats to do things that people didn't think you could teach a cat because I know 'cat speak'. 

I think the application of Immersion Training is dependent on the person. I think it is also dependent on the rat. The way I did it was more like jumping into the play ground with them and getting to know them right away. Kind of like when we were kids and made friends right away at the playground. It worked best with the two youngest rats I got. 

One of my rats was terrified of _everything_ when I got her. She got so scared one night, and I want to note that it was_ my_ fault, that I got bit. I do think Immersion helped her, but I'm not sure I wouldn't have gotten to the same place without it. It was Immersion initially, but a lot of trust training afterwards mixed with rat speak. She is great now. She'll jump up on my lap and give kisses. And she's not once tried to bite me again. 

Immersion training felt more appropriate with my girls that weren't traumatized, maybe not as appropriate for Tess, the terrorized one. She did get past her paranoia. 

As long as I don't get the impression that I'm terrorizing my rats, I'm okay with it. I did push Tess a little, but I don't think I would do it again that way. Thankfully, she doesn't hold it against me!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with your method catty-ratty. I don't dominate my rats, I watch and listen for their body language and let them go at their own pace (to an extent), sometimes you have to do scary things to them like pick them up and hold them until they relax. Hormonally aggressive males are a different ballgame though, these rats are irrational with their hormones. they are truly not themselves at all. An owner can get bitten very badly if you are not careful. Trust training is not a one-size fits all approach.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> Hormonally aggressive males are a different ballgame though.....


Yes...... I forgot about hormones. Once a month I used to go into hysterics over nothing. A few days later I'd come to my senses and calm down.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

catty-ratty said:


> Yes...... I forgot about hormones. Once a month I used to go into hysterics over nothing. A few days later I'd come to my senses and calm down.


could you imagine being like that almost 24/7 and having teeth?


----------



## little89 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Reading the immersion training and all the comments helped. I will still probably neuter him and his brother to help with the hormonal part of things since there is some fighting in the cage that has recently gotten worse (not the tussling they used to do) - no blood drawn from each other, just a small tuff of fur every once in a while. But to me it seems hormonal and territorial more than anything because out of no where it started. They were both happy go lucky rats - perfectly fine the day or two before all of this started happening. But I also know there has to be some training with it - neutering is not going to fix everything but I am hoping it will help in combination with the training. My wife and I don't need anymore bite marks and scars on our hands from this little rascal lol.


----------

